# ants



## dhag (Jul 21, 2008)

I want to be prepared this year. Every winter a large colony of ants moves in can be spotted occasionally covering my kitchen floor. Mainly they go right for my dog's food bowl. It looks like they come up through some cracked grout in the floor tile. I've tried moving the food dish elsewhere but that appears to not be their main attraction. I've tried the ant poison discs but don't work and am always afraid either my dog or son will find one. I've already repaired the grout where I see them coming out but am not confident that will impede them much. I will spray the home defense stuff around the foundation but is there anything else that may help?


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Powdered pesticides, maybe?


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Baby Powder*

There is something about baby powder, talcome poweder that they don't like. And when it poured in their path, or all around the dog's bowel they won't walk on the baby powder! Keep an eye on it and re-freash with new powder as needed, as old baby powder will somtimes harden depending on the humidity.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I've tried it all because this is an annual battle for me. 

The very best product I've used is "Terro" liquid. The ants form a buffet line wherever you put it. They take it back to the nest and it kills them all. It takes 1-2 weeks, but it works every time. Just keep it where pets and kids won't get to it.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

KC? What about uncles? :laughing: Sorry but the Devil made me do it:whistling2:


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

skymaster said:


> KC? What about uncles? :laughing: Sorry but the Devil made me do it:whistling2:



Shameless I tell you,just Shameless.....................:laughing:


KC has the right idea..............


----------



## DeBeLa (Sep 25, 2008)

Try washing the area where you see the ants coming in with vinegar. This removes the scent that the scout ant leaves. This worked for me...


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

:smartass::tt2:


----------



## Chris0101 (Nov 26, 2008)

Some indications that you may have an ant problem:

You may see an occasional ant but this does not necessarily mean you have an infestation as one ant may be a scout looking for food. However, continuous or numerous ants are signs of nesting. Sawdust: You may see small piles of finely-shredded sawdust. 

Sounds: You may hear a rustling or tapping noise produced when disturbed ants excavate wood.

Source: http://www.propestcontroller.com/ca.html


----------



## chad4290 (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah terro or an anteater


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Treat them where they come from
Outside
Find a spray with Imidicloprid or Fipronil as the active ingredient like Termidor or Premise and treat the outside before they start
If you can not find that use a product like Demand, Demon, or Tempo in WP or SC formulation
Treat the outside of the building from the base to the level of the windows, treat around all windows and doorways and treat the eaves
Treat the foundation out about three to ten feet with Maxforce or Combat ant bait

If they are pharaoh ants they will be nesting in the walls and spraying only makes them go away for a while
Open your switch plates and place the Maxforce bait in there throw it in any inaccessible area of the kitchen or bath (inaccessible to me meant any are that did not get vaccummed regularly)
You can use Terro but cut it with two parts something else (honey, syrup, jelly, tuna juice, peanut butter, sesame oil) and use a straw to place it in the switchplates

Just remember the easiest way to tell if the ant bait is not working is if you see dead ants and if a concoction harms the nest without eliminating it that nest will never go near that substance again so keep rotating your bait flavors
You do not have that problem with Maxforce because they have no idea what is killing them


----------

